# Kauai Storm - merged



## Kauai Kid (Mar 7, 2012)

*hanalei flood photos*

here's a good web site with photos. shocking

Sterling

Images: Hanalei, Kauai Flooding - Photos - KITV Honolulu
Viewers capture images of flooding on Kauai after heavy rains.
www.kitv.com/slideshow/weather/21631906/detail.html


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 7, 2012)

And just this morning I put award tickets on hold for January to Lihue.  <sigh>  People will be recovering from this for awhile.

Deb


----------



## jpc763 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow!  That is very depressing.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 7, 2012)

*and we were just there*



DebBrown said:


> And just this morning I put award tickets on hold for January to Lihue.  <sigh>  People will be recovering from this for awhile.
> 
> Deb



Was at Pono Kai over Christmas holidays.  I guess that rain is why the island is always so green and beautiful.  Mother Nature doing her 'job'.


----------



## jlee2070 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is this flooding specific to the North or is the South also affected?  How's the Poipu area?


----------



## artringwald (Mar 7, 2012)

When we left Poipu on Saturday, the Poipu Beach parking lot was still under water, and they were trying to pump it out. The Poipu bypass road was closed temporarily, but Poipu didn't get anything as bad as the north coast.


----------



## BevL (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, we were commening when we were there in January about the houses on "stilts".  Unbelievable.


----------



## momeason (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow. That is my favorite island. I guess it will be a while before the island can recover. It's a shame. My Sis-in-law owns at the Point at Poipu. I wonder how it fared. They already have a huge SA there.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 7, 2012)

momeason said:


> Wow. That is my favorite island. I guess it will be a while before the island can recover. It's a shame. My Sis-in-law owns at the Point at Poipu. I wonder how it fared. They already have a huge SA there.


We do too. It is high and should have not had many issues... BUT


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 7, 2012)

*Only the first few pics from this site "might" be current...check out the dates*

_Check out the dates on the bottom of the photos from No. 9 onward...they are *not* current!

A much better site to use is the newspaper...the photos are current and there are videos posted there as well.

Here are a few that are also current.






 Waipā Facilities Manager Kalen Kelekoma had to use alternate transportation during the last few days to check on the animals and the rest of our farm operations at Waipā. Several roads remained closed on Tuesday which meant our weekly farmer’s market didn’t happen.










_


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 7, 2012)

*Kauai Flooding*

I read in the newspaper that Hanalei got over 30 inches of rain during this storm!  Part of Kuhio Highway was closed by Kilauea, Kapaa had heavy flooding, and, as often happens the bridge to Hanalei was closed.  Rock slides onto the highway at different places were cited, too.  Several schools in the area were closed, too.  Really a tough time for them!


----------



## Poobah (Mar 7, 2012)

*Rain on Kaua'i*

Poipu is pretty much back to normal.

They are pumping out the parking lot next to the Marriott on Po'ipu. 

We heard this morning that all roads were open on the north side, but that is just what we heard.

They are telling folks not to go into the brown water, because what might have washed down the streams. With the junk the sharks move in. 

There was a raw sewage spill by Lydgate and that area is still closed.

The north side got more rain last night. There was a storm that was supposed to hit Po'ipu, but it went north and then onto O'ahu and Maui. The last two days have been really nice. Last night we had the full moon reflecting off the (calm) waters.:whoopie: 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## oooom (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kauai is recovering fast - no worry!*

Hi Folks,
I live on Kauai (Princeville which is North Shore) and just discovered this forum. I'm a realtor and own a vacation rental so was checking out the Timeshare Forum and saw your Hanalei flood thread. Yeah, it was bad and there's still a lot of clean up to do in Hanalei and elsewhere. But nothing that will impact tourists much now that it's over. We're still getting assessments of storm damage at various properties across the island. Poipu, Kapaa and Hanalei all have some problems but it's mainly the road damage that's getting the news coverage. Big pukas (sink holes) on the Kapaa Bypass road and Kuhio Hwy in Kilauea, plus other areas of erosion that require detours. I've talked to several condo property managers and some of them report roof leaks, a few incidents of minor ground-floor flooding, and more incidents of flooding in parking areas. Contact your property manager for details about your property. From my limited phone survey I think few if any properties sustained damage that will be a significant impact on occupancy or your vacation plans. We islanders know how to pull together, and this beautiful island is already almost 100% functional just 2 days after the deluge. We would like some weeks of sunshine though. I was starting to turn into a mushroom after 25 days of rain, rain, rain!


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to TUG and that's for the update. I'm so glad to hear this is a short
Term thing for the people on the island. Hearing the figures of all the rainfall
Were amazing. Your right about the people pulling together. The people
Are one of the main reasons Kauai is my favorite island.


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 9, 2012)

_HAIL  on Kaua'i!_


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 9, 2012)

Woah! That's crazy!! They are really having quite a time with Mother Nature!


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 10, 2012)

*and  Reports of a TORNADO*

_Reports of TORNADO touching down in Lihue.

Check out picture of Ke'e Beach....gone._


----------



## Greg G (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, the floodwater really did a number on Ke'e Beach

Greg


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, this is unreal. We just visited Kee beach for the first time 2 weeks ago.
It was packed with people and cars being the end of the road. This is really 
sad to see and hopefully it can be put back together.


----------



## gblotter (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone currently at Waiohai or Kauai Beach Club who can report?

Other tug threads describe the intense weather on Kauai.

Hail, tornado, flooding, washed-out bridges, etc.

see

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166808

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166603

http://thegardenisland.com/news/loc...cle_59eeaba6-6a9f-11e1-8f1e-001871e3ce6c.html

http://www.kitv.com/slideshow/weather/21631906/detail.html

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/17119446/kauai-under-flash-flood-warning


----------



## Toppermom (Mar 10, 2012)

We are scheduled to arrive on Kauai on April 8.  Any reports of damage at Kauai Lagoons?  Should we be concerned about damage on the island in general?  It would be really disappointing to have to cancel at this late date...


----------



## gblotter (Mar 10, 2012)

The news reports I have read indicate the worst damage is on the north side of the island near the picturesque town of Hanalei.

I suspect your trip will be fine, except perhaps you will need to stay away from Hanalei and points north.

Hoping some tuggers can report first-hand about the conditions at Kauai Beach Club and Waiohai.

As many will remember, Kauai Beach Club sustained considerable flood damage several years ago (sink hole, parking lot washed-out, cars swallowed-up, etc).  A major infrastructure repair followed (with associated maintenance fee special assessments - very expensive).  Hopefully those repairs did the trick and avoided any damage to the resort this time around.


----------



## Toppermom (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks--sounds like good news for us at least..  Hard for those affected.


----------



## PaulaC (Mar 10, 2012)

*Resorts damaged by flooding?*

Having heard all the news about flooding in the islands, we are wondering about the Marriott timeshares on Oahu and Kauai.  Any tuggers currently there who can give us an update on conditions at the resorts?  It appears that Maui escaped the worst of the weather conditions, but we would appreciate any news on the resort there as well.  Thanks! 

PaulaC


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 10, 2012)

PaulaC said:


> Having heard all the news about flooding in the islands, we are wondering about the Marriott timeshares on Oahu and Kauai.  Any tuggers currently there who can give us an update on conditions at the resorts?  It appears that Maui escaped the worst of the weather conditions, but we would appreciate any news on the resort there as well.  Thanks!
> 
> PaulaC



I'd suggest calling the resort front desk for a status.

Sterling


----------



## OregonBorder (Mar 10, 2012)

*Just back from Kauai*

We just returned today from 3 weeks in Kauai. The first week at Kauai Lagoons, the last two at KBC.
The first big rain event caused the pool to turn slightly brown and the pool was closed for about a day.
The second big rain event on Thurs night 3/8 completely flooded the pool and it was VERY brown and closed when we left on Fri. The ocean is off limits too as the run off is contaminated. In our 3 weeks there we only went in the ocean once because of all the run off and "brown water warnings". 
We are long time owners at KBC and paid for the assessment a few years ago.
I have to wonder if we will be getting another assessment. 
The resort suffered a lot of damage. Obviously there are still drainage problems.
The staff was trying, but weren't able to keep up with the rain and new damage daily.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2012)

We had multiple Kauai Storm threads going, so I merged them for continuity.


----------



## gblotter (Mar 11, 2012)

OregonBorder said:


> The resort suffered a lot of damage. Obviously there are still drainage problems.  The staff was trying, but weren't able to keep up with the rain and new damage daily.


Aside from the pool flooding and the water turning brown, can you comment more on what damage has occurred at Kauai Beach Club from these recent rain storms?


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 11, 2012)

Any report regarding westin princeville?
I have two weeks reservation in Kauai, wondering should I cancel it...


----------



## OregonBorder (Mar 11, 2012)

gblotter said:


> Aside from the pool flooding and the water turning brown, can you comment more on what damage has occurred at Kauai Beach Club from these recent rain storms?



We were on the 12th floor and we had leaks in the hallway with water running down one wall and making the paint bulge. There were several leaks throughout the resort with buckets under them including the lobby. The marble tile at the top of the stairs by the lobby was cracked and buckled so obvious water had gotten under that. We heard there was some flooding in some of the lower rooms by the kiddie pool as that parking lot had flooded. The beach was pretty much destroyed. The first big storm had washed out a lot and they had been working on it. This last storm was in the middle of the night and really did the damage. We heard one of the pump stations didn't work. Not sure if that is true, but the beach was a series of canyons. They were actually pressure washing the grass when we left as there was so much debris that had come across the walkway and onto the grass.


----------



## caroln (Mar 11, 2012)

We were at Westin Princeville last week and moved to Marriott Waihohai yesterday.  Both resorts are now running as usual with no significant damage so no need to worry.  The weather of course has been terrible and many people got stranded but we were fine - just stayed put.  Not the Hawaii vacation we hoped for - so far have had only 1 nice day - we are hoping for better weather in Poipu as it is in the south of the Island but it is raining right now.  The stream running through the property is brown.


----------



## jsfletch (Mar 11, 2012)

PaulaC said:


> Having heard all the news about flooding in the islands, we are wondering about the Marriott timeshares on Oahu and Kauai.  Any tuggers currently there who can give us an update on conditions at the resorts?  It appears that Maui escaped the worst of the weather conditions, but we would appreciate any news on the resort there as well.  Thanks!
> 
> PaulaC



Today, Sunday, it's sunny and windy at KoOlina. No storm damage. It's been rainy and windy this past week, but it's warm rain. This is the leeward side so we don't get the rain that the windward side sees.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 11, 2012)

*Kaua'i Status*

Things are getting better.

Lots of wind yesterday, but little rain. Windy today as well. Weather is supposed to turn the corner tomorrow and into next week. 

The bridge (I can't spell it off the top of my head) west of Kiluea (curved cement bridge) and the Hanalei Bridge are open. The Saturday Farmers Market at Hananlei was cancelled because the field was still a little flooded. Apparently Ke'e beach is a mess. Friends in Princeville emailed and said Hanalei Bay looked like a war zone with all the debris deposited on the beach by the runoff and the stuff washing back in. 

They were trapped from Thursday to Saturday because of the bridge closures.

We were supposed to do a Capt. Andy's last Friday, but it was cancelled because of the wind. Apparently, the captain couldn't get the boat down from Port Allen.

Haven't seen anything in the news about Tunnels Beach or Secret Beach. The beachs in and around Po'ipu are fine, but the wind is causing an "angry sea."

There was a great sunrise this morning, a brief sprinkle, and now the sun is starting to brake through. Think it will be a nice day, albeit breezy. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## LisaH (Mar 12, 2012)

Just read the article below in the local newspaper. I guess the rain-swollen stream could be related to the recent weather events.  
Sunnyvale woman falls into Hawaiian stream, dies


----------

